# ow to mount zip drive in dos



## flyboy320 (Dec 13, 2001)

I am running dos 6.2 on a floppy, and want to install win 3.1 on my zip drive. Is there a way to "mount" the zip drive in this version of dos, so I can access it and install win 3.1 on it?

I can load my dos 7.? version boot disk and get it to load my zip drive as drive c: (I set my hd as "not installed" in bios). I can then load win 3.1 on the zip drive, but when I go to start win3.1, it says this version of dos is not compatable (or something like that) and it then reboots. That's why I'm trying to load dos 6.2 and get it to mount my zip drive, so I can start win3.1


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Go here:

http://www.iomega.com/support/documents/2015.html

and download the "Guest" program for DOS. You'll have to add some things to your AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files (the readme file has instructions).

Mine is an external zip drive, and when I boot straight to DOS here's the settings I use (these won't work on your system "as is", but they might help ya figure it out).

```
Here's my CONFIG.SYS line:
DEVICEHIGH=E:WINAPPS\ZIPDRIVE\ZIP\ASPIPPM1.SYS INFO FILE=NIBBLE.ILM SPEED= 3

Here's my AUTOEXEC.BAT line:
E:\WINAPPS\ZIPDRIVE\ZIP\GUEST.EXE LETTER=P
```
Cheers, Mac


----------



## flyboy320 (Dec 13, 2001)

Great, thanks for the help. It worked for me....


----------

